# Opinions of the 2011 CAAD8?



## superjesus (Jul 26, 2010)

I am looking for opinions on the 2011 CAAD8 with the 105 group. I will be purchasing an entry-level bike later in the season, but it will not be my first bike. The CAAD8 is at the top of my list, but there seems to be little information available outside of Cannondale's website. 

I am curious to know about this frameset and if I'm looking in the right direction. Also, I'm curious to know why this bike exists when the CAAD10 and Synapse seem to have the race and comfort ends of the spectrum covered, respectively. 

As for a little about me and my needs. I know that I do not want the racing geometry of the CAAD9 or 10. On paper, these frames are too aggressive for my tastes. I do not aspire to be a racer at this point. Should my fitness level increase enough for me to be competitive in a few years, I will likely look for a bike suited specifically for racing. I prefer to ride for 2 to 3 continuous hours at what I consider a fast pace. I am training to increase both my speed and my overall endurance. I currently ride a late 80's Centurion Dave Scott Ironman (that happens to be a size or two too large). I am 140 lbs, 5'5" male of average proportions and generally do not care for much, if any, saddle-to-bar drop. 

Thank you in advance for any input.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi superjesus:

The CAAD10 isn't marketed as the entry level bike for Cannondale. It's the budget racer that provides a ride quality on par with mid to upper level carbon bikes. The Aluminum Synapse and the CAAD8 fill the "beginner's bike" section. Don't think the 2011 CAAD8 is the same bike that Cannondale introduced in 2004. It doesn't have the exact same aluminum tubes and has a different geometry. Could it ride nicely? Maybe. As nice as the current CAAD10? Most likely, NO.

Seriously, if you can ride two to three hours at a moderate pace, you aren't a beginner and have a fair amount of fitness. I'm 5'5 @ 127lbs and I ride a CAAD9 and a Super Six. The saddle to bar drop is minimal compared to taller riders. You really should test ride a CAAD10. The evolution of the well received CAAD9 has garnered impressive feedback. From the reviews, it's comfortable, efficient and sure footed. 

CHL


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

The only difference geometry-wise is the head tube on the CAAD8 is 2cm taller than the CAAD10. Stack and reach(possibly due to the longer head tube), chain stay length are _slightly_ different. I doubt you'll really notice the differences too much.

My gf has the Tiagra/Sora feminine version. It rides smooth and fits her just fine. 

If your looking for a recreational ride it'll suit you just fine...but if your looking to eventually get more aggressive riding...your going to hit the limitations of that frame pretty quick.


----------



## nugtr (Sep 17, 2010)

I purchased this model in Feb Caad 8 5 white /w red and black, awesome bike. My first road bike purchase since the '80 's. Getting back into cycling and this bike fit the bill perfect. I do not think that you will be disappointed.


----------



## Rob Wallace714 (May 3, 2010)

nugtr said:


> I purchased this model in Feb Caad 8 5 white /w red and black, awesome bike. My first road bike purchase since the '80 's. Getting back into cycling and this bike fit the bill perfect. I do not think that you will be disappointed.


Thank you for this post. I am in the exact situation you described. I have not purchased since the 80's also. I am debating over the Felt F85, CAAD8 5 or CAAD8 6.

I have been heavily leaning towards to CAAD8 5 and am buying this weekend. Your post helped me in that decision. Thank you


----------



## Ripton (Apr 21, 2011)

I had a CAAD8 105 for about two weeks now and I love it. Admittedly, I've little to compare it against, it replaces an old Giant OCR that I got from my brother a few years ago which was also too small for me.

I've done a bunch of 20 mile rides and one 50 mile ride. It's pretty effortless, responds well to acceleration and steering inputs. The finishing kit seems to be pretty sorted as well.

I was slightly disappointed with a couple of things; the shifting sucked, the electrical type tape that finishes off the bar tape had insufficient overlap onto the bars, the bottle holder mounts were a bit gummed up with pain and the rear brake cable had a kink in the inner were it is exposed under the top tube. The bike shop sorted all of these out without quibble but it annoyed me that a) the bike had been sent out out from the factory like that and b) the bike shop hadn't checked it over well enough before handing it over to me.

I'd still buy it again though and I'd say it's damn good bang for your buck.


----------



## alex_k (Mar 28, 2011)

Ripton said:


> I was slightly disappointed with a couple of things; the shifting sucked, the electrical type tape that finishes off the bar tape had insufficient overlap onto the bars, the bottle holder mounts were a bit gummed up with pain and the rear brake cable had a kink in the inner were it is exposed under the top tube. The bike shop sorted all of these out without quibble but it annoyed me that a) the bike had been sent out out from the factory like that and b) the bike shop hadn't checked it over well enough before handing it over to me.
> 
> I'd still buy it again though and I'd say it's damn good bang for your buck.


Not sure about CAAD8 but CAAD10 comes w/o a bar tape and a bottle holder. i guess all above the bike shop fault.


----------



## Ripton (Apr 21, 2011)

alex_k said:


> Not sure about CAAD8 but CAAD10 comes w/o a bar tape and a bottle holder. i guess all above the bike shop fault.


I meant the holes that the bottle cage holes screw into. Can't see how it's the shops fault if they haven't been blanked off before painting or cleaned out afterwards. 

I can't imagine that shop gets a box with a that contains all the components in kit form. Some of it is going to be pre-assembled such as the bars which I would expect to come with tape and shifters attached. If it does come in kit form the bike shop did a pretty good job of building it up so quickly.


----------



## snajper69 (Jun 22, 2011)

By whatever fits best, the thing about road bike is you don't know how the bike fits till you take it for long, long ride. See if the shop will let you take the bike for a day. I found over the time that you need at least 20 miles before you can say anything about the fit or comfort. BTW CAAD 10 feels good to me and I come from mountain bike which is more upright position. The bike that fits best is usually the bike you ride on most. Enjoy.


----------

